

Octopus skin contains a light-sensitive pigment found in eyes - a_w
http://www.theguardian.com/science/neurophilosophy/2015/may/20/octopus-skin-contains-light-sensors

======
rapha22_1
According to Wikipedia, "an octopus has a highly complex nervous system, only
part of which is localized in its brain. Two-thirds of an octopus's neurons
are found in the nerve cords of its arms, which have limited functional
autonomy".

This and the link makes me think that octopuses are one of nature's best
distributed systems.

